# Correctional Officer Eliezer Colón-Claussells



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Correctional Officer*

*Eliezer Colón-Claussells*

Puerto Rico Department of Corrections and Rehabilitation, Puerto Rico

End of Watch: Thursday, January 10, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 35
*Tour:* 10 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Location:* Oklahoma
*Incident Date:* 1/10/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Correctional Officer Eliezer Colón-Claussells and Agent Mayra Ramírez-Barreto, of the Puerto Rico Department of Justice, were killed in an automobile crash near Stillwater, Oklahoma, while en route to the Cimmarron Prison Facility, in Cushing, to extradite three prisoners from the facility.

They were driving southbound on Highway 177, near 68th Street, when another vehicle travelling in the opposite direction crossed the center line and struck their van head-on shortly after 5:00 am.

Agent Ramírez-Barreto, who was driving, and the other driver were trapped inside the vehicles for several hours and both died at the scene. Officer Colon-Claussells and the other two corrections officers in the van were transported to Stillwater Medical Center where Officer Colon-Claussell passed away.

Officer Colón-Claussells had served with the Puerto Rico Department of Corrections for 10 years and was assigned to the Special Operations Unit. He is survived by his 7-year-old son.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Secretary of Corrections Jesús González Cruz
Puerto Rico Department of Corrections and Rehabilitation
PO Box 71308
San Juan, PR 00936

Phone: (787) 273-6464

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21625-correctional-officer-eliezer-coln-claussells#ixzz2HhBffsZx


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Colon-Claussells


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2013)

Very sad. RIP.

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## dano448 (Feb 21, 2006)

Rest in peace Officer Colon-Claussells!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2013)

R.I.P. Officer Colon-Claussells and Agent Ramirez-Barreto.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP C.O


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

R. I. P CO.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------

